# A good barometer site



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

http://w1.weather.gov/obhistory/KAKR.html

This is the weather site i visit most often. it's from the Akron/Fulton airport which is just a few miles away fom the PL's, Moggie, Wingfoot, Springfield. It has hourly and accurate barometric pressure readings as well as other relevant fishing info. Lots of airports have weather stations so pick the one that is closest to the area you are fishing to be accurate. Whats happening at Cleveland Hopkins sometimes is very different from what is happening in Akron. I know there are fishing watches and probably i-phone apps, and home barometers, but these sites are nice because it is layed out in an hourly chart format. Anyday is a good day to fish, but this site can add some confidence if you know the fish are feeling that drop in pressure. Or if you have a sudden rise, you can change your presentation to match. Add in the solunar chart... if you have a dark shaded day on the solunar calander and a drop in pressure, you can almost book it that you will hit some fish. ive only been paying attention to presurre's effects on fishing for 5-6 years, but it definatly is a major player. 
Also i was wondering how many of you out there make it a habit to check before you head out? or any other observations.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Great post! Thanks alot, if more people actually knew what to look for they would catch alot more fish.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an app on my phone it is awesome. I know how to use it to my advantage. some think its a myth...lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking for some clarification here........ are you saying fishing is better during a falling barometer because of the weather conditions that normally accompany the fall? Or are you saying its because of the actual pressure change, and it's affect on water?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> Looking for some clarification here........ are you saying fishing is better during a falling barometer because of the weather conditions that normally accompany the fall? Or are you saying its because of the actual pressure change, and it's affect on water?


I'm saying that the fishing is noticably better with the falling barometer because of the pressure's affect on the _fish_... instead of lounging around in heavy cover or deep water, with a falling barometer they are more likley to put a feed bag on and pursue their prey on the move(especially true for Crappie). Of course an overcast sky generally means the pressure has fallen or is in the process of falling and is a good indicator of pressure, and the low light conditions may play a role too.
Just last week the pressure was sitting steady at 1015 mb and fishing seemed slow, but before any major cloud cover arrived it dropped down to1011 mb in a 6 hour span and fishing picked back up... coincidence... maybe, but im sold on reading the barometer.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just checked and it's moving down... slightly, but moving. If nothing else i have a good excuse to tell my Wife why i'm headed out again fishing. Me to Wife...."that pressure is falling fast, i'd better get out on the lake while they are hitting!"


----------



## ndecore14 (Jul 11, 2012)

fishin 216, what is the app called??


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> I'm saying that the fishing is noticably better with the falling barometer because of the pressure's affect on the _fish_... instead of lounging around in heavy cover or deep water, with a falling barometer they are more likley to put a feed bag on and pursue their prey on the move(especially true for Crappie). Of course an overcast sky generally means the pressure has fallen or is in the process of falling and is a good indicator of pressure, and the low light conditions may play a role too.
> Just last week the pressure was sitting steady at 1015 mb and fishing seemed slow, but before any major cloud cover arrived it dropped down to1011 mb in a 6 hour span and fishing picked back up... coincidence... maybe, but im sold on reading the barometer.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.weatherusa.net/weathernet/oh-columbus/

look at this.....i have it on my phone with radar now......


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Ogf's best said:


> http://www.weatherusa.net/weathernet/oh-columbus/
> 
> look at this.....i have it on my phone with radar now......


That is awesome! Too bad I don't live around Columbus and it isn't available in Cincinnati... Looks like I am going to stick with the "Weatherbug" for now...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ogf's best said:


> http://www.weatherusa.net/weathernet/oh-columbus/
> 
> look at this.....i have it on my phone with radar now......


That is a cool site! I can't find one like that for the Akron area either...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

great thread.... never knew that info. THANKS


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Ogf's best said:


> http://www.weatherusa.net/weathernet/oh-columbus/
> 
> look at this.....i have it on my phone with radar now......





E_Lin said:


> That is awesome! Too bad I don't live around Columbus and it isn't available in Cincinnati... Looks like I am going to stick with the "Weatherbug" for now...





buckzye11 said:


> That is a cool site! I can't find one like that for the Akron area either...


If you go to the LiveWeather tab on that site you get a map of the US where you can select your state and it will show you a list of all of the stations. I did see one in Milford that is up and running. 

I prefer the data from the NWS site myself. It only updates once an hour but for fishing that is plenty. Too much info can be overkill. To look at the data for sites other than Akron just change the url. Where it has "KAKR" (w/o quotations) just replace it with the airport code you want to see. Here is the history for Lunken, right next to the Little Miami. 

http://w1.weather.gov/obhistory/KLUK.html Notice the difference in the URL. 

If you guys need any other help with weather let me know, I might be able to help.


----------

